# What the Hell is HAZARAI!?!?!?!



## Stratin2traynor

Is this the new guitar effects buzz word? I know EHX has a new DMM out with hazarai but what the hell is it? Anyone....?


----------



## Stratin2traynor

http://www.gearwire.com/media/mike-matthews-stereo-memory-man-lo.mov

Wow that video cleared it all up for me. Yeah not so much....


----------



## Guest

It's Yiddish for "everything and the kitchen sink" or something thereabouts.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

That's kinda what I got from the video. I thought there would be more to it. Next thing you know everyone will be labeling there pedals with "Hazarai" and selling them for twice as much.


----------



## a Pack of Wolves

i was wondering that after seing some e.h. adds in all my fave guitar porno mags last month (i always read then free at chapter's)

i think 'hazarai' is actually marketing department tech talk for "our customers are douchbags".

i'm a user of e.h. products,a holy grail and a big muff,and the odd 12ax7.

i know they are just trying to move stuff and make some cash,but can't they do it in plain non-hyped english?


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto

Wow that video was painful. I can't believe the bullshit he tried to pull...looks like EH is going downhill.


----------



## tri99er

I have the SMM w/ Hazarai and I like it better than the DD-20, DL4, Echo Park, and Echohead, won't take the spot of my DMM though.

Here's a clip I made with it, using the 300ms+Mod mode.
Gear used for the clip, Peavey Ultra 112, SMM w/H and 2880 Looper.
Reverb and dirt coutesy of the Ultra.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GbA9kq5gVM

I personally love my EHX products, and for anyone to judge anything by the Gearwire clips is just awful, and EHX needs a new demo guy.


----------



## Guest

tri99er said:


> I personally love my EHX products, and for anyone to judge anything by the Gearwire clips is just awful, and EHX needs a new demo guy.


Thanks for that clip. I'm super stoked I've got one in the mail. All reports say it's got a very useful looper on it in addition to some flexible and tasty delays. Was the underlying clean guitar in that clip captured and repeated by the looper on it?

Yeah, the Gearwire demos are horrible. I like how the guy with the mic doesn't know where to stick it: in the dude's face or near the amp. So he ends up missing so much. And the guy kind of whips through the features. TC Electronic's demos are equally horrible and done by a guy who outright rips off Eric Johnson's Camel's Night Out in one of the demos and calls it his own.


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto

tri99er said:


> for anyone to judge anything by the Gearwire clips is just awful


It may just be my luck. I had 2 other muff pedals before I found the 3rd (and it was modded). The first two were faulty, one of which sounded like crap before it stopped working.


----------



## tri99er

I actually used my 2880 for the backing loop (I had 6 more layers on it and just singled out that one for the clip), but it would be just as easy to have used the SMMw/H for the backing track.

I've got up to 6 layers on the SMMw/H before it started getting muddy.

When you get the manual read it, read it, read it, lots of different ways to use the pedal depending on what mode you are in, the knobs do some cool stuff that isn't clearly labelled.


----------



## Ripper

I've been playing around with a bunch of the EH stuff lately and I honestly have to say I have been really impressed with most of it. Not all of it is everyone's cup of tea, but definitely allows a person to really experiment.

Has only tried the new EH #1Echo? It is a really sweet delay and work checking out.


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto

Here's your answer....haha not just "A whole lotta good stuff"

The Hazarai knob is a rotary encoder that allows the user to scroll through the 8 different Hazarai modes. The following is a list of the Hazarai modes that the Hazarai knob scrolls through:

3 Sec Echo
1 Sec Echo
300 mS Echo w/ Modulation
3 Sec Multi-Tap Echo
1 Sec Multi-Tap Echo
1 Sec Multi-Tap Echo w/ Reverse
3 Sec Reverse Echo
Loop


The Hazarai knob is also a push button. Push and release the Hazarai knob to load your preset for the presently selected mode. Push and hold to save your preset into the presently selected Hazarai mode.

Edit: Despite that terrible EH rep, I may be buying this pedal (you guys seem to think highly of the EH delays)...or I might just get another line 6 dl4 *block logo of course


----------



## Guest

Marcel Furlanetto said:


> Edit: Despite that terrible EH rep, I may be buying this pedal (you guys seem to think highly of the EH delays)...or I might just get another line 6 dl4 *block logo of course


I've liked all the EH gear I've owned over the years. I broke a DL-4 pretty quickly. And there's a great story I heard from another forumite on a different board where he was back stage at a Minus The Bear show and the guitar play essentially had a trunk full of DL-4s. He'd go through a few every month and just keep sending them back to Line6. And Line6 would refurb them and ship them back to him.


----------



## Marcel Furlanetto

Thats a frightening story but maybe he had the script logo dl4's (the ones with the switches mounted onto the circuit board)???


----------



## josh.steed

I like the reps description of "Hazarai". The pedal looks like it was designed by spaced out hippies who spend all day listening to Dark Side of the Moon- now I know it actually is!

Its a pedal with a sense of humour, takes a certain balls to get away with that - by all accounts its a damn good pedal. And it has "Hazarai"!"

J.


----------



## mhammer

To clear things up, in Yiddish a "chazer" (and the "ch" is that sound you make at the back of your throat as you hoark a loogey, which seemingly only Scots and Israelis can make) is a pig. "Chazerai" (pronounced cha-zrrr-EYE) is what you would feed a pig; basically slop, leftovers. In Yiddish, chazerai is used in pretty much the same way one would use "crap" in English. EHX writes it with just the H, but its the same sound as at the beginning of Channukah; some folks can make the sound (and write it with CH) and some folks can't (so they use just an H).

"So I heard you got a new lawn mower"
"Yeah, but honestly I'm thinking of asking for my money back. It's a piece of chazerai."

"Wow, that's some spicy curry! What'd you put in there?"
"All kinds of chazerai. My, um, 'secret recipe'. "

EHX is using the term hazerai as a tongue-in-cheek way of alluding to having thrown in as many features as they could think of from that platform, even if they seem out of place. It's a New York-ism, I guess. I'm waiting for them to produce an intense fuzz that has the "Malocchio function". If we're gonna get multi-cultural, let's go all the way, right?


----------



## gearalley

Mike Matthews has said it is Yiddish for 'all the good stuff'...


----------



## mhammer

He was being coy. "Crap" can be used in many ways in English, and chazerai is too. So "_She carries so much chazerai in that purse of hers, its a wonder she can find anything_". In that instance, there is no judgment about any of the _individual_ elements (hell, some of it may be stuff you hope she has, like a hairbrush, pocket dictionary, nail-clippers, phone, spare set of car-keys, etc.), merely about the lack of organization, or sheer number of things, that impedes rapid search. It's chazerai _because_ it's all in one place.


----------



## jimihendrix

Mike Matthews "explains"...well...sorta...

[video=youtube;E0jKRxz8Ib8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0jKRxz8Ib8[/video]


----------



## mhammer

Mike sounds like he's had more alcohol than sleep there. I'll just assume the interview was not done with him at his peak, because there is no way anybody that inarticulate could have the business empire he does.


----------

